# Nvidia GPU mit AMD CPU kombinieren - geht das problemlos?



## martin91 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
Es geht ums Gaming und ich wollte mal fragen ob es Schwierigkeiten macht wenn ich eine Nvidia Grafikkarte mit einem AMD Cpu der Ryzen Generation kombiniere, oder sollte ich besser zu einer Vega greifen bzw einen Intel CPU nehmen?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten Schönen abend noch!


----------



## Lordac (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU / Mainbord / GPU*

Servus,

du kannst alles ohne Probleme miteinander kombinieren!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU / Mainbord / GPU*



martin91 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Es geht ums Gaming und ich wollte mal fragen ob es Schwierigkeiten macht wenn ich eine Nvidia Grafikkarte mit einem AMD Cpu der Ryzen Generation kombiniere, oder sollte ich besser zu einer Vega greifen bzw einen Intel CPU nehmen?
> 
> Ich freue mich auf Antworten Schönen abend noch!



Völlig egal was du wie kombinierst.


----------



## martin91 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU / Mainbord / GPU*

Alles klar danke dann bin ich beruhigt warte nur noch auf den ryzen 9 3950x dann wird er es wohl werden.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## markus1612 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU / Mainbord / GPU*



martin91 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke dann bin ich beruhigt warte nur noch auf den ryzen 9 3950x dann wird er es wohl werden.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Den würde ich für Gaming nicht empfehlen, da viel zu unnötig.
Nimm den 3700X, wenn es nur um Gaming geht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU / Mainbord / GPU*



martin91 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke dann bin ich beruhigt warte nur noch auf den ryzen 9 3950x dann wird er es wohl werden.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



16 Kerne lohnen zum Spielen nicht. Wenns dir nur um Games geht, bist du mit einem 3600 oder 3700X besser bedient.


----------

